# System Pre-emptive Strike Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2007)

[yt]xcf_AIIJ1eM[/yt]


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 10, 2007)

I must admit, when the video first started, I mean the very beginning, I was thinking, "What the heck is this?" ... but turns out to have some excellent stuff within it. Thanks Brian, good find!


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 11, 2007)

'I' am somewhere around the last 13 seconds of the clip - facing Misha Ryabco. And although it most certainly appears I am 'tanking' - I was there and felt that simple wave/co-ordinated movement. Though over 6 years ago, I remember the actual strike  - if you think that is what it is - was NOT painful at all. BUT - the movement caused sort of a dis-balance in my spine that I tried hard to correct - but could not catch up with. The only way to 'survive and get out' was to just roll out of it. Misha told me he was surprised I was up on my feet as long as I was.

The clip was very good  - especially about relaxed striking. The way one swings a hammer. 

Fear of an attacker - or even the desire to hit hard - cause tension in the way muscles work. This is easy to see in any new student to striking methods. Watch Ali in his prime. 

Just a quick visit.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 11, 2007)

Good stuff.  There was a systema school out my way for a short time, but it went under.  I was disappointed to see it go, as they allowed me to come in and play a few times.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 11, 2007)

Good one Brian!  I like systema, for obvious reasons.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 11, 2007)

*Brian..good clip. You really get it!


*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Good one Brian! I like systema, for obvious reasons.


 
Your obvious reasons are similar to mine I imagine due to the fact that their are inate similarities in many ways with Budo Taijutsu.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Your obvious reasons are similar to mine I imagine due to the fact that their are inate similarities in many ways with Budo Taijutsu.




Yes, that would be why!


----------



## Batleth (Aug 27, 2007)

Excellent clip, very interesting technique/tactic.


----------

